# Screen Printing Balloons



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

TSF search did not turn up anything on screen printing balloons so thought I'd share this video I found 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7lWg05t2x4&feature=related[/media]Added: Aug 30. Search on serigrafia en globos resulted in other videos

A one man operation showing how they tape-dry helium filled balloons.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDa_f624mg4&feature=related[/media]Here's a one woman operation and how they hang-dry it.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-xdqmiox7Y[/media]Printing with an automatic press. I never really thought balloon printing is a big business.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSwYtTs0II8&NR=1[/media]In case someone may need it, here's something easy to DIY with an air compressor or compressed air.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcGS0mAmVMQ&feature=related[/media]


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

I have seen a company video with a modified auto that blew the balloons up and enable both side of a balloon to be printed at once.Crazy.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

great idea...not gonna make us millionaires but at least i have learnt somthing else,
thx


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

what kind of ink do you think they are using ?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Read they use rubber or rubber based inks


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

I absolutely love the idea.. yeh i think you could make a milli if you score the perfect niche and good distribution.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

It might not make you a millionair, but it could help in paying some bills.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I m defo gonna try this even if we print em as giveaways for advertising, wheres the best place to import/get the ballons cheapest uk, for a few thou.

Thanks
John


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Looks fun but labour intensive. I remember when my kids were little watching an episode playschool with them (no, I was not watching it by myself) and when we "looked through a window" one day the filmclip was watching balloons being printed in a factory . There the balloons were inflated and roller was run over the outside and the balloon deflated. Wonder how long it takes for the ink to dry.

Do you know the other thing that just occurred to me.... the idea that we "look through the window" to see what is going on; it makes it sound like a bunch of peeping toms. My goodness, we might be raisig a nation of perverts!

Kim


----------



## Jsaladin (May 23, 2010)

I saw a press on craigslist not to long ago that inflated the ballons for you to screen print. Did 6 at a time. Looked pretty cool.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

yes but which window, round, arch or square, I always wanted the Arch window


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

that video urked me so bad it made my eye twitch. The squeegie is too small for that image and he didn't get the fully name "Anthony" on any of those balloons.
bad printing.


----------



## Print My World (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree the squeege should have been bigger, but I believe the little boys name is Anthon, not Anthony. Does anyone know if this is a self curing ink? This would be a good supplement to my screenprinting business.
Terry


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BroJames said:


> TSF search did not turn up anything on screen printing balloons so thought I'd share this video I found
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7lWg05t2x4&feature=related[/media]


 
thanks for sharing that,, i loved it,, 
MMM


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

LOVE that video, Bro. 

I was also curious about cure times. They were deflating the balloon quite quickly after print. Also, it appeared as if they were sitting it in a box of powder, or something?

I'd love to know more info. Labor intensive yes....but looked fun! And what you could do with it.....

Anybody know where to get the rubber ink?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

keyword: outsource it!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Depends on the volume and the cost. I don't have the specifics(costing) but when I first saw the video, what came to mind is that screen printing 20-40 balloons should be an inexpensive way to personalized balloons for a small gathering or minor occasion. Well, minor in terms of balloons needed. Children's party, farewell party, graduation, etc.


I also do not have any idea on the ink's curing properties. It is holiday here today so maybe I'll try ask around tomorrow. But don't heat cure it that's for sure. 

Search on serigrafia en globos resulted in other videos

A one man operation showing how they tape-dry helium filled balloons.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDa_f624mg4&feature=related[/media]Here's a one woman operation and how they hang-dry it.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-xdqmiox7Y[/media]Printing with an automatic press. I never really thought balloon printing is a big business.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSwYtTs0II8&NR=1[/media]In case someone may need it, here's something easy to DIY with an air compressor or compressed air.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcGS0mAmVMQ&feature=related[/media]


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread but did any of you guys get up and running? im looking for a printed balloon supplier. 

Any of you guys printing to supply?


----------



## Tabooza (Aug 12, 2013)

SilentPenguin said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread but did any of you guys get up and running? im looking for a printed balloon supplier.
> 
> Any of you guys printing to supply?




Sent from my SPH-M930BST using T-Shirt Forums


----------

